# [Solved] Intermittent Signal Loss HDMI



## dopey

My HT started dropping the picture signal at random intervals, the media keeps playing and the sound remains, but picture goes black for a couple seconds then returns.  I was watching a movie from an external HDD plugged into my BD player. I turned off the BD player and it was still happening on the TV menu screen. Is this a problem with my receiver or TV? Looks like maybe a handshake issue? TV: Samsung UN55C7000WF BD: Samsung BD-C6900 Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR308 Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Edit: [Solved]


----------



## jprovido

this happened on my PS3 and sony bravia as well. all I did was switched the hdmi cable from the ps3 and the tv. and I never experienced the problem again in months


----------



## dopey

You're saying it might just be a bad cable? Since the problem persisted after turning off the BD player, that would leave the cable from receiver to TV as the culprit. I'll try swapping it out and report back. Thanks, +rep. Anyone else feel free to chime in, in case that doesn't work. Gonna try it now.


----------



## jprovido




dopey said:


> You're saying it might just be a bad cable? Since the problem persisted after turning off the BD player, that would leave the cable from receiver to TV as the culprit. I'll try swapping it out and report back. Thanks, +rep. Anyone else feel free to chime in, in case that doesn't work. Gonna try it now.


 mine was a 50USD hdmi cable (didn't know much about them cables when I bought my TV) I think it's just a bad cable. I had the exact problem with my PS3. good luck


----------



## dopey

Thanks bud, it was that cable after all. Tried 2 other cables and they work fine (a $20 cable I had lying around and a $3 Monoprice). I don't think the cable is defective, as it works for all my other stuff - just not BDs off my HDD, so may be an HDCP issue. Older cable maybe.. Anyway thanks again. PS- Monoprice.com FTW.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopey;11633561*
> Thanks bud, it was that cable after all. Tried 2 other cables and they work fine (a $20 cable I had lying around and a $3 Monoprice).
> 
> I don't think the cable is defective, as it works for all my other stuff - just not BDs off my HDD, so may be an HDCP issue. Older cable maybe..
> 
> Anyway thanks again.
> 
> PS- Monoprice.com FTW.


told ya it was just a cable problem







. after reading this I replaced my $50 cable with the hdmi cable that came free with my 6870


----------

